# new pup issues



## huntcrazy_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

I have a 3 year old male GSP and just picked up a 5 month old femal GSP after loing my 8 year old female lab. every thing is good except that when the new female is trying to eat the male stands there and will not let her eat. he used to do this some with the lab but the lab would not pay too much attention to him. The new pup on the other hand lets him push her around. At this time I try to lock him in anothe room while she is eating and it seems to work. will i have to do this always or do you think some day he will let her eat? will I have more problems down the road? how can I fix this?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I have the same situation and they are fed seperately. My pup is on puppy chow until a year old and my older dog is on adult maintainance so they need the seperation and I feed them at the same time. When your pup matures she will probably rule.


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

I agree with Dick.

Feed her with the male away from her. She will make sure she eats when she matures. Might be a hassle at first.

couple questions, does he eat her food? or Just keep her from eating it? If she goes for it does he get agressive?

If he just blocks her and she is intimidated, let her get hungry enough to get past the timid fear.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like you need to step up and be the alpha in the pack now that there's more than just you and one dog. Show some dominance over the older dog. Don't let either of them eat until you say so, be strong and stern, hell, bite the dog if you have to. Don't allow that dog to open the door to being dominant, there is only one pack leader in the den.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The dominance thing is right too. The dogs need to know that everything is your decision, not theirs. Another item is that the =pup is a new and thus is now on the botom of the pecking order. Pup+new=timid (for awhile).


----------



## huntcrazy_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

I all ready put the dogs in whoa and they do not eat untill I let them. as far as if he eats her food. No he does not eat her food. he just stands over her and looks at her. then she cowards away. There is not much more I can do as far as physical items, that I do to prove who is the dominate one in the house. I take the old school aproach to training dogs, not this peace, love, and rainbows approach. if he is growling at any thing he usualy get a good thumb in the ribcage. And Chaws.... I have bit him before! he definatly is not made of candy 

This whole thing is not something he just started. he used to do this to our Lab. Only she did not put up with it. she would entertain him if she was not too hungury. but most of the time she just ignored him, and went on eating. I should have stoped it back then only I did not see a problem with it because if she wanted to eat, she would just eat. Now I know the error of my ways.

Thanks for your comments guys.


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

I guess I'd let the 5 month old go hungry till she would get past her timidness.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

I would give the male a command that he must obey (like sit) while she eats. Keep him by you and you control him so she can eat in peace. 
Enforce your role over him while she is eating so he gets the idea that your the boss!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I've always seperated my dogs and fed them in vari kennels or seperate rooms so that none of this nonsense goes on and more importantly I can monitor if one of my dogs is not eating normally.

With as many dogs as I have you will always have a couple that are piggies and pushy enough to steal the others food.

I also would not make the new pup deal with this stress for any reason.


----------

